# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Alternative gratuite ou open source  Crystal Reports

## Li0303

Bonjour,

J'aurais souhait savoir s'il existait une alternative gratuite (ou ventuellement Open Source)  Crystal Report.

L'objectif premier est de trouver un outil capable en attaquant une DB SQL, de gnrer des documents type bons de commande, factures, ...

Je n'ai pas besoin d'une solution aussi puissante que CR car au dpart son utilisation se limiterait  la cration de documents standards (pas d'analyses particulires ou de reporting BI).

Le but serait de pouvoir gnrer ces layouts comme c'est le cas sur CR puis d'imprimer ces factures et autres documents depuis un ERP (qui passerait en fait en paramtre les critres de slection du rapport (numro de document, par exemple))

Je suis un grand adepte de CR et l'utilise rgulirement mais je planche sur le dveloppement de ma propre solution ERP et je voudrais pouvoir distribuer (gratuitement si possible) un outil permettant la customisation des documents standards aux clients qui utiliseront l'ERP.

(L'ERP est en dveloppement sur une technologie .NET avec une base postgresql)

Merci d'avance pour votre retour!

----------


## luc_chivas

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...rystal-reports

----------


## Li0303

Merci, j'avais dj parcouru ce lien mais j'aurais aim avoir quelques feedbacks en provenance d'utilisateurs du forum.

Je vous avoue tre un grand adepte de CR et je suis sans doute un peu "rveur" quant au fait de pouvoir trouver quelque chose d'aussi performant...

----------

